

Why I'm leaving Facebook - sunils34
http://www.newyorker.com/online/blogs/comment/2012/05/leaving-facebookistan.html#ixzz1vnWOD9ss

======
moistgorilla
I honestly don't understand the appeal of facebook. I have an account because
I was urged to make one by friends but I haven't used it in the past 4 or 5
months. Why would anyone want to post all of their personal information on a
public board that doesn't respect your privacy? I don't understand this.

------
iterationx
Why I'm not leaving FaceBook... Because I don't want to make a new account for
every website that comes along.

